# D:



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> D:


*D:*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

D:\


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

D:


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

what it means?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

inna sense said:


> what it means?


It's a shocked emoticon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

D: 
A grade I do NOT want :lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Haha, nice one. =]


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Đ:


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> It's a shocked emoticon.


ah, thanks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> ^ Haha, nice one. =]


Thanks! :b


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I am really bored. *D:*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How do you know what picture to put in here?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I would think it'd have to resemble the emoticon: *D:*

You forgot to add the eyes young man! :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Those little dots could pass for eyes. lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I would think it'd have to resemble the emoticon: *D:*
> 
> You forgot to add the eyes young man! :wife


I did too. I thought it was about the letter D. nope, except to say Duh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> I did too. I thought it was about the letter D. nope, except to say Duh


:lol I wasn't familiar with the *D:* emoticon till this forum. I think it was "Ancient" who originally brought it to my attention. Gotta love the irony of "D11" replying to this thread, though!

Oh, and hi D11, btw! *waves*

(Yes, it doesn't take much to amuse me.)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My balloon. D: lol


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

It took me way too long to work out what the hell was going on here, lmfao.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude, that last one is hilarious! :lol :haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :lol I wasn't familiar with the *D:* emoticon till this forum. I think it was "Ancient" who originally brought it to my attention. Gotta love the irony of "D11" replying to this thread, though!
> 
> Oh, and hi D11, btw! *waves*
> 
> (Yes, it doesn't take much to amuse me.)


:lol I follow like a sheep and still get it wrong. *waves back*



Sunshine009 said:


> I did too. I thought it was about the letter D. nope, except to say Duh


Yep me too. 



secretlyshecries said:


> It took me way too long to work out what the hell was going on here, lmfao.


:lol. Me too and then I dive in head first.:doh


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

njodis said:


>


Cute doggy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Dude, that last one is hilarious! :lol :haha


Thanks =]










lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


D:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I still have the "D:" balloon and it's all wrinkly now =[










D:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ * D:

*It's kind of scary looking!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been popped since. D:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ *Printed and connected* :lol



> It's been popped since. D:


D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahaha! Awesome =D: I don't have a printer here or I would print it. D:










D:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*D:*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Nice one D:










D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have found my favorite thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------

